# Sauvignon Blanc ph and ta



## Wild Duk (Jan 8, 2013)

I just ordered a frozen bucket of Sauv blanc. The ph and ta are listed as 3.49 and 6.1. I'll measure to be sure, but what or how do I find where these numbers should be, or are they fine as is....brix listed as 23.6


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2013)

Sav Blanc tend to be slightly more acidic then the "average bear". 

The numbers listed seem just fine. Measurements of .61/3.49 is right down the middle of what I would consider the acceptable range. If you can confirm these measurements, I would not make any adjustments!


----------

